# Raccourcis rappel calendrier



## M2at (6 Août 2022)

Bonjour à tous,
Je suis nouveau sur le forum et je suis à la recherche d’aide pour faire un raccourcis avec le calendrier.
J’aimerais que tout les jours à 18h, il cherche dans mon calendrier si dans 7 jours j’ai un rendez-vous contenant « test rdv ». Si oui, il ouvre une application sinon il ne fait rien.

J’ai fait le raccourcis ci-joint mais il ne regarde pas à la date ajustée. Pourtant à la fin, il affiche bien la date ajustée…

Quelqu’un pourrait me dire mon erreur svp?


https://ibb.co/Mfx5BFR


----------



## moderno31 (7 Août 2022)

Hello
Ibb.com n’est un domaine de confiance. Je ne peux pas cliquer dessus. 
Tu peux mettre une image ?

Pour moi il faut faire du appleScript. 
Par contre fonctionnellement je comprends pas ton besoin. Rappel qui communique avec Application. Quelle application ?

Explique ton besoin sans technique.


----------



## M2at (8 Août 2022)

Salut,

Merci pour ta réponse. Je n’avais pas réussi à mettre une image (il me demande une url) du coup je suis passé via ce site sans connaître.







J’ai trouvé le problème qu’il y avait dans mon raccourcis. Dans « obtenir 1 événement depuis… », il ne faut pas sélectionner directement « date ajustée » mais « jour indiqué » puis ajouter « date ajustée ».

Dans le premier cas, il cherche entre la date d’aujourd’hui et la date ajustée, dans le second, il cherche seulement à la date ajustée…

Je débute seulement dans les raccourcis, il me reste bcp à comprendre et appendre.

Prochain problème à résoudre : comment enregistrer une variable qu’il garde en mémoire  même après à voir fermer le raccourcis…


Encore merci et bonne soirée


----------

